# Navionics



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Wanting to get a Helix 7di. Which Navionics card or update should I use?
I see the platinum + has many features, but I have nothing to compare these with on Lake Master. Thank you in advance.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I use the Navionics Plus Regions, mines the East version, covers all of erie as well as alot of other states. I knoww theres a customizeable version of this also that you can make your own mapping with but think its 199.00, this was 149.00.My Hummingbird Helix 7 takes the micro card and the lake charts map comes with an adapter for regular size cards.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thank you. With the 7 only having one card slot, I will mostly use it for mapping. It's probably gonna blow my gen one 9 si out of the water!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Should clear up the all of erie. It shows lake erie on the us side, canada is blank, however, think theres a card that will do international.


----------

